# Black & White



## Treikayan (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm currently playing _Black & White_ on my PC.  I've gotten past Land Three and now I'm stuck on Land Four (which is actually Land One after Nemesis takes it over).

I can't do anything or get passed it.  There are fireballs and lightning strikes that damage the town.  The "good conscience" keeps telling me, "leader, we must impress this village."  Well, frankly, I can't because of the lightning and fireballs.

My creature (the Cow) has learned the miracles of wood, water and healing.  He almost knows the Forest Miracle but not completely. 

Could someone give me some advice on how to get through this land and obtain the creed?  There is a "spiritual shield" around something too, but my influence hasn't gotten to that point yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Treikayan (Oct 22, 2005)

::bump::

Anyone?


----------



## Paradox 99 (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry Treikayan, I meant to reply to this and forgot!
As far as I can remember this was probably the hardest part of Black & White.

I think the key to this level is how you've set yourself up in the previous level (it's not essential but it does make things a lot easier).
Save up a lot of magical shield miracles and send them through the vortex so that you've got plenty to use. You still need enough prayer power to keep them active though.

Set up at least three shields around the crucial things like the storehouse and make sure you have enough worshippers to keep them active. If the prayer power gets low, start sacrificing some animals. You've got to make sure you keep your people alive so that they can breed and increase. Then you'll have enough influence to start solving the puzzles that stop everything.

Also, set up a positioning tag (Ctr-and any number?) so that you can prepare yourself for when the fireballs come. Then when they start coming, catch them in mid air and throw them back out to sea before they do any damage.

It's a hard level, but those tips may help.


----------



## Treikayan (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Paradox.  I'll give it a go.  I saw Slug or whatever the beast's name is nearby.  I sent in my Cow to fight him and won.  However, when I returned, a fireball hit my Temple and the game was over.  I saved the game luckily before I went into the vortex.  Thanks again


----------



## A1ien (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, whos looking forward to Black & White 2? I know I am. Getting it this weekend hopefully


----------



## Treikayan (Jul 10, 2006)

::bump::

I've had this problem before with Black & White.  I've re-loaded my software at home, but everytime I load Symantec or Norton Anti-Virus, the game will not play at all.

I'll get the logo at the beginning followed by a blip and then nothing.  This happens everytime I load Anti-Virus software.  Is there a way around this?  Has anyone else had this problem?  This is aggravating.  Before, I played the game on a seperate partition because I couldn't play it on the same partition that Symantec or Norton was installed on.

Is there a fix or patch for this out there?  I did some web-searching but haven't turned up with anything.  I even posted on Lionhead Studios about the issue back a ways.


----------

